# B: Htpc



## Zollenspieker33 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich habe diesen HTPC abzugeben:

Gehäuse: SilverStone Lascala LC16MR schwarz (inkl. Fernbedienung)

CPU: Intel Pentium C2D E5400 (2x2,7GHz 800MHz S775) mit Intel-Kühler

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4

Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 5450 HDMI DVI VGA 512MB DDR2 (passiv)

Speicher: Kingstone ValueRam DDR2 2048MB

Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power BQT L7-350W

Brenner:  Lite-On

Festplatte: optional SDD OCZ 60GB Vertex 2 Extended (mit aktueller Firmware, ca. 3 Wochen alt)

Zwei weitere 80er Lüfter gebe ich noch dazu (können montiert werden, sind aber unnötig).


Im Gehäuse sind zwei 80er Lüfter an der Rückseite montiert (laufen mit 5V und somit geräuschlos). Das Netzteil hört man auch nicht.
Temperatur der Grafikkarte unter Last: 60 Grad ( ist passiv gekühlt). Den CPU-Lüfter hört man nicht, sonst hätte ich ihn schon gegen etwas besseres getauscht.

Mit der SDD fällt auch das Geräusch einer drehenden Festplatte weg, die Gummifüße des Gehäuses entkoppeln es effektiv. 
Wenn man direkt davor sitzt ist der laufende HTPC nicht hörbar.

Ich habe das Gerät als AV-Client und für Internet genutzt. Natürlich kann man weitere Festplatten und PCI-Karten einbauen (bspw. TV-Karte).

Installiert hatte ich W7 Prof, das wird aber nicht mit verkauft.

Genug Power hat der Rechner, auch für Flash-Videos und BlueRay. 

Der Rechner soll 200 Euro OHNE die SDD kosten, mit der empfehlenswerten SDD 270 Euro, jeweils inkl. Porto.

Bei Fragen oder Interesse: PM oder hier posten.
Kein Verkauf von Einzelteilen. Wenn ihn hier niemand will geht der HTPC in einer Woche in die Bucht.

Gruß
Zollenspieker


----------

